# RAIU on newborn?



## mememe (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi, doctors performed this test on me days after my birth, as they believed I was not born with a thyroid. My question is, is this typical or atypical to do on a newborn? Can't seem to find any info. searching the web.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mememe said:


> Hi, doctors performed this test on me days after my birth, as they believed I was not born with a thyroid. My question is, is this typical or atypical to do on a newborn? Can't seem to find any info. searching the web.


A bone age may be performed as a reflection of the duration and severity of the hypothyroidism in utero. A radionuclide scan (either 123I or pertechnetate) provides information about the location, size and trapping ability of the thyroid gland; ectopic thyroid glands, frequently sublingual, may be located anywhere along the pathway of thyroid descent from the foramen cecum to the anterior mediastinum. Thyroid imaging is helpful in verifying whether a permanent abnormality is present and aids in genetic counselling since thyroid dysgenesis is almost always sporadic condition

whereas abnormalities in thyroid hormonogenesis tend to be autosomal recessive. Scintigraphy with 123I, if available, is usually preferred because of the greater sensitivity and because, 123I, unlike pertechnetate is organified. Therefore, imaging with this isotope allows quantitative uptake measurements and tests for both iodine transport defects and abnormalities in thyroid oxidation. The lowest possible dose of 123I, usually 25 μCi, should be used. Advantages of pertechnetate, on the other hand, are that it is cheaper and more widely available. Therapy need not be delayed as long as scintiscan is performed within 5 to 7 days, and/or the serum TSH concentration is >30 mU/L. If there is no uptake on scintiscan, an ultrasound study should be performed to confirm the absence of thyroid tissue.

Much much more and if you read further, you will see there is disagreement.....
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter15/15-frame.htm


----------



## mememe (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm sorry but that's like trying to work out some complex math problem!lol To me it sounds like jibberish.lol:ashamed0005:

BUT I did go to that link, I tried to start reading it but once again, I was lost!HA! I used the search function and did find this little tid bit of info. :

"Radioactive iodine therapy should be used with caution in children <10 years of age and particularly in those <5 years of age because of the increased susceptibility of the thyroid gland in the young to the proliferative effects of ionizing radiation195"

This says therapy though, so I dunno if it could even mean the same thing.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mememe said:


> I'm sorry but that's like trying to work out some complex math problem!lol To me it sounds like jibberish.lol:ashamed0005:
> 
> BUT I did go to that link, I tried to start reading it but once again, I was lost!HA! I used the search function and did find this little tid bit of info. :
> 
> ...


It is not the same as the question you originally asked. Uptake scan is not therapeutic to my knowledge.

It is hard to find credible sources that are easy to understand; sad to say but true.


----------



## mememe (Mar 18, 2010)

Thank you for helping me though, I really appreciate it! I guess I can ask my endo. whenever I go to see him


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mememe said:


> Thank you for helping me though, I really appreciate it! I guess I can ask my endo. whenever I go to see him


And you know what? I would love to hear his input so I hope you will share. When is your next appt.?

How have you been feeling otherwise?


----------



## mememe (Mar 18, 2010)

Still don't know about the appointment yet. Someone at the doc office was suppose to call in my referral last week sometime, and I still haven't heard back yet. I'm anxiously waiting!

I'm feeling, tired as usual lol.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mememe said:


> Still don't know about the appointment yet. Someone at the doc office was suppose to call in my referral last week sometime, and I still haven't heard back yet. I'm anxiously waiting!
> 
> I'm feeling, tired as usual lol.


Well, with that high TPO and Thyroglobulin showing; I am not surprised you are so tired.

Something is afoot; it is all a matter of fingering it.


----------

